# Mucho arroz para tan poco pollo



## carlito84

Mucho arroz para tan poco pollo

In una grammatica spagnola mi ritrovo questa espressione.

Non riesco a trovare un corrispettivo in italiano. 

Una situazione troppo grande per le mie capacità, qualcosa fuori dalla mia portata... avevo pensato a *troppa carne sul fuoco*, ma non mi convince... o semplicemente non me ne viene in mente uno più adatto!


----------



## flljob

¿Y no lo puedes crear tú? Otra similar sería: Mucho jamón para tan pocos huevos.

Saludos


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

tanto riso per così poco pollo; credo che questo detto lo si possa accostare a " *tanto rumore, tanto casino per nulla*", visto che il riso in questione (troppo) è sprecato per un argomento così inutile o insignificante ( poco pollo).

Credo che un buon " Ma dai, lascia perdere, lascia stare !" sia l'espressione tipo che fa eco a questa frase.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que la idea es exactamente la contraria de la que cree Spiritoso: No dice que el argumento (Pollo) sea insignificante Dice que hay *demasiado* arroz cuando lo importante es el pollo. Que el plato es insustancial por el exceso de arroz. Y, evidentemente, tampoco es que haya demasiada carne en el fuego.
Se refiere a una paella o a un arroz con pollo, platos donde si no hay suficiente pollo lo único que, en realidad, tenemos es un plato lleno de arroz pero con un nombre grandilocuente


Hace falta una expresión que indique que hay demasiado de lo que, aún siendo importante, no es lo que cuenta en el asunto. Como tener demasiado atún en un plato de vitello tonato, o seis veces más pasta que carne en una lasagna de carne.


----------



## a malta

Ciao, hola!
E' tutto sugo e niente arrosto.
 a m


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, podría funcionar.


----------



## a malta

No, Neuromante, no funciona: acabo de leer  con mas atenciòn el post de Carlito.
"Una situazione troppo grande per le mie capacità, qualcosa fuori dalla mia portata."
Espero encontrar algo.
 a m


----------



## Neuromante

Pero está pidiendo una opción para traducir la expresión española. No me parece que la parte escrita en italiano sea parte de un texto a traducir, sino un comentario. Es que si no es así se plantearía una incongruencia.


----------



## a malta

Sì, a mì tambien parece que hay una incongruencia...de toda forma, "voler fare le nozze coi fichi secchi" se acerca un poco  mas a la parte de texto que puse entre comillas.
Saludos


----------



## carlito84

Credo che una soluzione migliore sia qualcosa come "pesce fuor d'acqua" o "passo più lungo della gamba"... comunque "le nozze coi fichi secchi" è particolare, non l'avevo mai sentito!


----------



## Geviert

Tutte le espressioni possibili in cui si voglia sottolineare la mancanza di sostanza, qualità, contenuto, valore o significato bastano in questo caso.  La prima proposta di amalta è quella giusta secondo me (E' tutto sugo e niente arrosto).

 "Una situazione troppo grande per le mie capacità, qualcosa fuori dalla mia portata..." e simili su quella scia non vanno bene.


----------



## alizzia1985

Ehm... scusate, ma in italiano la frase corretta non è "è tutto fumo e niente arrosto"? ("fumo", e non "sugo")


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno!
Sì, il detto fa propio così alizzia, non ci sono scusea m


----------



## Gaia411

*Tutto fumo e niente arrosto* io credo che non sia il modo corretto per esprimere il concetto, perché ha un significato diverso: vuol dire che è qualcosa di sola apparenza, senza sostanza.
IO tradurrei *mucho arroz para tan poco pollo* come *troppa carne sul fuoco,* ma se ci fornisci la frase completa o per lo meno il contesto forse possiamo studiare una traduzione più corretta!


----------



## carlito84

Anch'io sono dell'idea che l'arrosto, il sugo e il fumo non c'entrano molto con quella frase... (abbiamo fatto uno stracotto nel frattempo! )
Ecco lo stralcio: "... él me creía capaz de enfrentarme solo a los asesinos. Pero aquél era un traje que me quedaba grande, mucho arroz para tan poco pollo".

Scusate se non l'ho messa prima, ma non riuscivo più a rintracciare la frase... e quando non hai anche il pdf è un po' un problema!


----------



## Gaia411

*Lui pensava che fossi capace di affrontare gli assassini da solo. Ma quella era solo una maschera troppo grande per me*.....perch`non cambi proprio espressione e metti qualcosa tipo *"troppo grande per me da solo"* (e magari metti una nota dove spieghi che le frasi idiomatiche italiane non ti hanno convinto del tutto)


----------



## carlito84

Gaia411 said:


> *Lui pensava che fossi capace di affrontare gli assassini da solo. Ma quella era solo una maschera troppo grande per me*.....perch`non cambi proprio espressione e metti qualcosa tipo *"troppo grande per me da solo"* (e magari metti una nota dove spieghi che le frasi idiomatiche italiane non ti hanno convinto del tutto)



Sì, per forza, penso sia la cosa migliore da fare! Tks!


----------



## Geviert

Fumo, sugo, carne... mi piace. Secondo me, lo stracotto di prima andrebbe benissimo in quella frase, in particolare, se lui intende che (dentro) non era abbastanza coraggioso.


----------

